# Music Pieces with Imperfect Cadence - help!



## Nikos (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello to all of you, 

I would be grateful to know some music pieces (from Baroque to Modern Era) that end on the dominant, that is without resolution and, especially, with an imperfect cadence. Of course the non-tonal pieces are excluded. 

For example, one of them is for sure Chopin's, Revolutionary Etude. 

Although I know some things about music, I don't have the big picture of music history and I can't have easy access to the right kind of bibliography, so I am begging for your help. 

Thank you in advance, 
Nikos


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You might be interested in studying the opening movement of Franz Liszt's _Dante Symphony_, the "Inferno" movement. In Dante's poem the _Divine Comedy _(Liszt's model for the symphony), Hell (the Inferno) is a place where there is no satisfaction, no comfort, no joyousness, no hope. In musical terms, there is no resolution. What Liszt attempts is to provoke listeners to experience this sense of Hellishness by never resolving a cadence. The music is, indeed, aggravating -- but ingeniously so.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Strauss' "Also Sprach Zarathustra has a bi-tonal ending. Tippett's First Symphony ends on, I believe, the dominant.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

*Charles Ives* is the individual you need to read, study, and listen to. Lots of stream of conscious type passages and endings that finish in the middle of some melody or theme, especially in his songs.


----------

